# WEN red/brown



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anybody feel there's a difference between wendtii "Red" and "Brown" ?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

It is kind of difficult to compare plants from photographs and impossible if they are grown in different circumstances, light, water and nutrition all affect the colour of a plant, especially of Crypt's. 

The best (and only) way to figure out if there is a difference is to buy both plants and grow them for a couple of months side by side in the same aquarium (submersed, because wendtii varieties look more similar when grown emersed). They are not expensive, so why don't you try?


----------



## Lxx (Nov 16, 2010)

There are 10 or more "brown" and a little less "red" wendtii. It's not easy to search the differences or similarities. There is no generally accepted classification, the same plant may be called differently. I can only say that the flowers they have the same.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Fair enough, we should list plants not by locations, not arbitrary names like "red", "brown" and "green".

Do you have a photo of a red and a brown plant together so the difference is obvious?

I have some but I'm nor sure it's an obvious difference and I'd like to see what others think.


----------



## Lxx (Nov 16, 2010)

My "wentdii collection" I keep emerged , no difference between "red" and "brown" was seen. I have photos, but flowers only.
"Brown"








"Red"


----------

